# best saw for dovetails



## buckbuster31 (Dec 27, 2016)

I just ordered a new back saw, but what about coping saw? Any suggestions?


----------



## nkawtg (Dec 22, 2014)

Rather than a coping saw, how about a Fret Saw?


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> I just ordered a new back saw, but what about coping saw? Any suggestions?
> 
> - buckbuster31


May I assume you are going to use the coping saw for cleaning out waste? If so, then yes a coping saw is great for this task … no so for cutting the sides of the tails and pins as it is just too narrow. As nkawtg suggests a fret saw is a good choice, too (because of the extremely narrow blade). I use a modified gent saw and a fret saw for just about all of my dovetail work.


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

I'm just about ready to pull the trigger on a Knew Concepts Coping Saw. I've been using a no-name for many years, and I can no longer tension it enough.

I may not NEED the Knew Concepts, but I'm worth it! Right?


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> I'm just about ready to pull the trigger on a "Knew Concepts Coping Saw" ...
> 
> - jdmaher


Wow, Jim … $150.00 for a coping saw … just think of the lumber you could buy …


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Buck, I use a coping saw to clean out waste. Started with a Stanley FatMax; that did fine until the handle came off. To shorten the story, I have four or five coping saws now, and use (what I think is) a Disston #10B model most often. Why so many? Because they are cheap in thrift stores, flea mkts, etc.

The Disston is really good, the others include a Belknap / Bluegrass (midwest hardware brand) and I think a Vermont American.

Truth be told, the blade has more to do with performance than the saw. Finding the right feel for tooth count and bite is more of why I'm still picking up the stragglers I find; the used saws are cheaper each than a pack of blades at the hardware store.

I've never wanted a fret saw because there's never been an issue getting the coping saw into the kerf of my backsaw cuts, AND I've read many times how easy it is (relative to coping saws) to break those blades.

Hope this helps.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

I use the Gramercy turning saw (http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=71362&cat=1,42884,71437) to cut out the waste in my dovetails. Works really well (more like a coping saw then a fret saw) and can be used for many other things. I just got the kit and built my own but it is a pleasure to use.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I use the Robert Larson coping saw. It's not a Knew Concepts but I have no complaints, especially for the $. I also have a Kobalt coping saw from Lowes that I keep a coarser blade on for when I need it but that one rarely comes off the rack.


----------



## boatz (Nov 17, 2013)

I have the Knew Concepts fret saw. Highland Woodworking recommended the fret saw instead of the coping saw to clear waste from dovetails


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 27, 2016)

looks like I need to buy a fret saw then!


----------



## nkawtg (Dec 22, 2014)

Anyone use spiral blades in their coping saw?


----------



## Rrrandy (Feb 1, 2017)

If you own a scrollsaw you already own the best saw for cutting out waste…


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Anyone use spiral blades in their coping saw?
> 
> - nkawtg


I use spiral blades … but not in the coping saw … I use them with this thing …


----------



## BigMig (Mar 31, 2011)

I use a thin plate dovetail saw that's no longer offered by Lie Nielsen and I'm finding the big box blades a bit thick, so it scores both sides of the dovetail saw's cut. So I have to begin a kerf in the middle of the waste and avoid the DTsaw walls. 
Thinner coping sawblades would be great…


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

The KC fret saw isn't for everyone but it is a dream to use. They can break easier but you have to put it in a pretty good bind.


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

> Wow, Jim … $150.00 for a coping saw … just think of the lumber you could buy …
> 
> - Ron Aylor


Doggone it, Ron, I was hoping someone would tell me I'm *NOT* being extravagant. Now you got me thinking about some wood I need . . .


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Wow, Jim … $150.00 for a coping saw … just think of the lumber you could buy …
> 
> - Ron Aylor
> 
> ...


Well, there ya go … Jim, take a minute and read this blog posted today by my friend Woodbutchery … It's not about the tool ...


----------



## Just_Iain (Apr 5, 2017)

> Wow, Jim … $150.00 for a coping saw … just think of the lumber you could buy …
> 
> - Ron Aylor
> 
> ...


This article on the Fine Woodworking Site might help: http://www.finewoodworking.com/2013/12/05/tool-test-coping-saws


----------



## BrentParkin (Nov 3, 2015)

Although I have a Knew Concepts fret saw that I use on thinner stock, most of my waste removal is with a simple FatMax coping saw fitted with Pegas blades. Chris Schwarz wrote about the FatMax being a usable tool and for the few dollars it cost, I thought I would give it a try.

I have no complaints at all. Although I am going to turn a wooden replacement handle for it eventually. I've sawn a lot of waste out with it.

YMMV


----------



## gargey (Apr 11, 2016)

chisel saw


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

I requested the KC fret saw for christmas and the wife and kids went together a couple years ago. God that saw is sweeet.

Use it all the time.


----------

